# Grandin Road has new stuff!



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I always like looking at their stuff. They have some unique things, even though pricey. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

*15% off*

If you go to their Facebook page, you can register for a giveaway. They are giving away one item per day. It is not Halloween stuff, just house stuff.

When you register for the giveaway, the give you 15% off and take you to their site. I just got 15% off and saved a bit on my order!


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm a little disappointed that they don't have the same reaper they had from last year, but thats easily home made.

I really do like a lot of this stuff. Those talking busts look interesting, and there is a lot of other stuff I would love to get considering I am doing a haunted old house theme this year. Its pricey but everything looks quality to me and most of it is one of a kind.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Noticed that last night too. Had decided on a whim to check out their site, and was pleasantly surprised to see the Halloween stuff on there.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

hollow said:


> ALOT of lifesize! GO LOOK!
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/ProductS...atalogId=11103&langId=-1&searchTerm=halloween


AWESOME!!! Thanks for the heads up on this!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow!! They sure did add a lot of stuff since just yesterday afternoon when I was on their website. I'm so excited!! They do have some great new things this year.....now if I only had an extra $1,000 laying around


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

They said on their facebook page they would be opening "Halloween Haven" officially in August. 

Guess this is a little taste for us!


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

mommyto3 said:


> now if I only had an extra $1,000 laying around


Thats pretty much my entire budget this year, and for giggles I picked a bunch of things I liked just to see what the price would be. $996 was the total and now I'm really tempted haha.

If this isn't all their stuff they have really gone all out this year. I can' remember the selection being of this quantity or quality before.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

cathartik said:


> If this isn't all their stuff they have really gone all out this year. I can' remember the selection being of this quantity or quality before.


Actually, I remember seeing many of the items shown last year, but they've also added some new products.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

cathartik said:


> If this isn't all their stuff they have really gone all out this year. I can' remember the selection being of this quantity or quality before.


I completely agree!! 

I've bought a couple of items from them before (after they were on clearance) and they are very good quality. I might have to dig into my pockets and get some of the cheaper stuff even though it's not on sale yet (what can I say, I'm a bargain shopper!)


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

some of these are great! thanks for the heads up


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Ya'll are welcome. I love their stuff! I have been waiting for them to put stuff out!

Cheers, my Halloween friends!


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

this stuff is GREAT! thanks for posting!


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

Seems like they actually have added more reasonably priced stuff this year.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, might get that lifesize victorian ghost. She would make a great haunted bride!

Thanks, OP!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Too bad I haven't had any coffee and can't reach my purse from here.


----------



## Dark Night Duchess (Apr 28, 2011)

I just need a ba-zillion dollars and I could just go crazy *sigh* someday... someday...


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

hollow said:


> If you go to their Facebook page, you can register for a giveaway. They are giving away one item per day. It is not Halloween stuff, just house stuff.
> 
> When you register for the giveaway, the give you 15% off and take you to their site. I just got 15% off and saved a bit on my order!


Cool. Thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, they have some awesome stuff. And I am LOVING those life size witches! Mostly everything is quite pricey though. Gosh darnit!


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I love the Grandin Road Halloween stuff. It is high quality and some of it is actually very reasonable.

If you're willing to take the chance on after-halloween sales, Grandin Road runs some pretty good sales. I bought a ton of Halloween curtains/valances last year. And even some as late a several months ago. 

It's a great site with great customer service.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

wow... they definitely have expanded! Awesome.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Some neat things, but their prices are still mostly too high, or at least I think so. Fun to look, anyhow...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have already ordered some stuff.The witch hat platter and the witch hands tray.They have aug ship date.
I see lots I want victoria-the crawling hand-the zombie tombstone-the animated zombie that spins his head.
They always have great items.
All these great hween props this year that I want I need a second job and more room.


----------



## mirdc (Aug 23, 2010)

I would really like to get the fun house mirror for my (permanently) haunted bathroom


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

mirdc said:


> I would really like to get the fun house mirror for my (permanently) haunted bathroom


haunted, as in 365 days a year of halloween decor in your bathroom or haunted as in, i see a ghost!, haunted?


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

ThAnswr said:


> I love the Grandin Road Halloween stuff. It is high quality and some of it is actually very reasonable.
> 
> If you're willing to take the chance on after-halloween sales, Grandin Road runs some pretty good sales. I bought a ton of Halloween curtains/valances last year. And even some as late a several months ago.
> 
> It's a great site with great customer service.


After-sale is definitely the way to go with $$$Grandin Road$$$- have gotten some kick ass sale items from them over the years: 1/2 a dozen witch hand wall hangings, serving platters, gothic faux stone windows, a couple life sizers...

I *lurrrvvve* looking at their site & when they finally send out their All Hallows glossy catalog each year, well....let's just say it long ago replaced Fright Catalog, Halloween Mart, & Shindigz as official drool-worthy Halloween Decor porn chez Roget


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

They have some great stuff, I'd love a store like that over here. I'm really going to have to visit the U.S for Halloween one year. Maybe when the kids have left home and my bank account gets to recover.


----------



## mirdc (Aug 23, 2010)

JenniferRene said:


> haunted, as in 365 days a year of halloween decor in your bathroom or haunted as in, i see a ghost!, haunted?


permanently decorated with my creepy and haunted paraphernalia ;-)


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I think they only deliver to U.S... like so many cool stores on the net. So many times I found a cool store on the net, ordered a few things, until I realise they don't deliver to Canada... DOH!


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

I always enjoy grandin road, very cool stuff. But because of the price, I am thinking of making those "Enter if you Dare" Luminaries. Pretty cool. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

cool stuff but way to highly priced in IMHO, the faceless spector was 79.00. I made one almost as cool, maybe in some ways more, also IMHO of course, LOL!, but it was 20 bucks!big difference,


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

osenator said:


> I think they only deliver to U.S... like so many cool stores on the net. So many times I found a cool store on the net, ordered a few things, until I realise they don't deliver to Canada... DOH!



I live in Canada too, and they do ship to Canada but shipping may be expensive. Just thought I would share that information.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

magnusius, Martha Stewart has a halloween book that gives the steps to making those luminaries.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...=Y4UfTujSKJLCsQL22_XTAw&sqi=2&ved=0CEQQ8wIwAw 

It's in this one, I am pretty sure!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

alot of the stuff they have i already have, the heads up harry undertaker i got 4 years ago but i do like the spell witch and all the witchy stuff


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

I bought the Giant Vampire Bat ($19) last year. It is very large and great quality. 
Last year Sam's Club had the Velma and Evander Interactive Talking Busts or something really similar. There were several posts on HF with video of them.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

mommyto3 said:


> Wow!! They sure did add a lot of stuff since just yesterday afternoon when I was on their website. I'm so excited!! They do have some great new things this year.....now if I only had an extra $1,000 laying around


Or an extra $2,000!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

The busts were 79.00 at Sams club last year but they are GREAT!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

i got the talking bust for 20 bucks the day before halloween at samsclub and they were no where near 150 bucks full price


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I have always been a fan of their stuff and do a little happy dance when their catalog comes in the mail. As everyone is saying it can get really pricey so I always try to watch for the items that are actually reasonable and wait on the rest until the sales or just go without. I have never been disappointed by the quality of the items I have purchased which is not the case with Fright Catalog. I do a LOT of comparison shopping before buying any of my Halloween items and they are always so overpriced over there. Anyway - back on topic thanks for the heads up. I can really feel the season starting to creep up...any day now the light will change and chill will be in the air. Come on fall!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

i love their stuff just wish it wasn't so pricey  but it did make me happy just bvy looking at it lol


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Grandin Road, how I love thee. I just searched Martha Stewart and swooned. Amidst Her 4th of July and Easter decor I spied a Mad Scientist, Life Sized Animated Ghost, Animated Snake Wreath and a Wolf!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I also enjoy looking at their props and other items. Yes pricey but they look like good quality. It looks like there are alot of things you could reproduce on your own. I saw a few things I might try to make myself. I knew I said I wasn't going to make anything this Halloween and when I typed those words a while back I knew I was kidding myself lol! The spirit gets you every time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmmm, I went back to GR this am to wander amongst their Halloween goodness,and it looks like all their new stuff has been taken off the site!

I ordered 3 items: the spell witch, the wedding couple, and the victorian lifesize gal. I rec'd an email from them this am that the shipping dates are set in August,etc.

Guess we got a teeny preview!


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

NO FAIR! They took off all the new stuff before I got to see it


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I received a free shipping code via email this morning and rushed to the computer to do some shopping....and you guessed it....the items are gone!

I bookmarked some items and they all say out of stock now.

Oh well...


They did miss a few new things. Here is the code for free shipping, lasts 4 days.


XXW70529


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Halloween333, here is a page with small pics of the GR stuff!

http://www.shopping.com/grandin-road-halloween/products?sb=1


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That is weird.
Maybe we burned their computer up ordering stuff they didn/t have in stock yet lol.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I looked at their site late Thursday night and didn't see much new from last year, so I wondered what all you guys were talking about! Now I know I'm not crazy, just missed the good stuff.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like some of that stuff got posted early. I put a bunch in my basket and its still there, just everything that ships at a later date goes to a blank page.


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks you Hollow!! I appreciate it


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you to whomever posted this. When I first saw it I want there and saw pages and pages of new stuff, looked great. When I went back yesterday and looked again it appeared that 75% of what I saw before was gone. I'm kind of anxious to see if they'll be selling that fantastic headless horseman prop they've had in the past. I love that and want it badly, but it's so expensive. I've wanted it for the past two years and was seriously considering laying down the cash to get it this year. Haven't seen it on their site yet this year... hoping.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

mraymer said:


> Thank you to whomever posted this. When I first saw it I want there and saw pages and pages of new stuff, looked great. When I went back yesterday and looked again it appeared that 75% of what I saw before was gone. I'm kind of anxious to see if they'll be selling that fantastic headless horseman prop they've had in the past. I love that and want it badly, but it's so expensive. I've wanted it for the past two years and was seriously considering laying down the cash to get it this year. Haven't seen it on their site yet this year... hoping.


I just found this site, which has the upcoming Grandin Road items cached. The pics are larger than at shopping.com, and they have the descriptions and prices, as well. There are also some items I hadn't seen cached on the other sites, like a Martha Stewart lifesize werewolf, a MS tombstone serving tray, etc. 

http://marketplace.hgtv.com/Home_Decor/Seasonal/Halloween_Decor

Oh, and Mraymer, it looks like the Headless Horseman will be back, too. He's $599. He's an awesome prop. I hope you can get him...

btw, thanks, Hollow, for posting the link to shopping.com. You might have saved my sanity. It was cruel of GR to pull those items.


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

Grandin Road has free shipping right now.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Big thanks to Velvet Vampire and Hollow! 

I agree Velevet Vampire, it was very cruel of GR to take the new items off the site!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Dr shivers is coming back I see
http://marketplace.hgtv.com/Product.aspx?Lid=680-45452


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Dr shivers is coming back I see


Sigh... something has to give! This is the first year I've had where I'm going to have to pass on something I desperately want. I want Dr. Shivers, I also want the Gemmy Frankenstein, and Captain Spaulding, and the flesh eating zombie and about a dozen other props I've seen. I've already shelled out over $400 this year for props and I want to spend at least another $1,500 on all these awesome props everyone is coming out with. This year appears to be a gang buster year for prop makers, everyone is coming out with great stuff that I want. Picking and choosing is just too difficult, can't make up my mind. I'd pass on something if I knew it would be out again next year, but you never know. In the past I've seen props I've wanted, but had already gone way over budget and figured I'll get it next season only to have the next season roll around and nobody is selling it any more. Then I'm mad at myself for not getting something I could have had. I need to win the lottery or have some long lost rich relative die of natural causes and list me as their sole beneficiary.


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow you must have an awesome display on Halloween.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

rubyc said:


> Wow you must have an awesome display on Halloween.


Actually no it isn't. If I could afford everything I wanted, then yes, it would be awesome. Pick and choose and hope anything I pass on is out again next year or just wait a bit and try to get as much as I can immediately after Halloween when everything is marked down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

I shop GR sales too. They really get cheap after holidays. I really can't afford their full price stuff!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

they do hav eunique items, wish I could afford them.. I really like th eRaven costume but not in my size, perhaps I can recreate it.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I have wanted their headless horseman for two years now. Just can't pull the trigger on a $600 prop.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Tumblindice said:


> I have wanted their headless horseman for two years now. Just can't pull the trigger on a $600 prop.


Me too. I've seen it on sale a couple of times for, I think, just under $300. But then there was always that $129 Truck Fee that killed it for me. Wish they'd just toss it in a box and send it FedEx Smart Post for $16, like Lenox did my Dept 56 Lifesize Count a couple of years back. lol


Speaking of GR props, has anyone ever seen this year's Venetian Victoria offered somewhere else, or is she exclusive to Grandin Road, too?


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

They posted this on there Facebook page, http://www.grandinroad.com/GrandinR...e=ZZ453299&cm_mmc=Facebook-_-HHPost-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks greaseballs80! Thank you for posting!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

OMG, so suspenseful........I see a costume idea I have been searching for.......bahhahahahahaa


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Love that video - thanks for posting!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like they will be selling Dr.Shivers? It was in the video! I know a lot of folks are looking for him to return this year!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They do such great vids of their products.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*Grandinroad 2011*

Ooooh, I am so excited to see the complete line! of new products!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know I saw that on another thread.Looks awesome can't wait to see it all.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> I have wanted their headless horseman for two years now. Just can't pull the trigger on a $600 prop.


*Hey TD! We live next to the Grandin Road OUTLET!! and last year they had one of the Headless Horseman life-size props half-price! 

I am keeping an eye out for a few of the older props that often end up at the outlet -- sometimes as many as three years after they have been released. I can let you know if they have him again this season. 

PS - We were there just yesterday and no Halloween merchandise was in yet. *


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Hey TD! We live next to the Grandin Road OUTLET!! and last year they had one of the Headless Horseman life-size props half-price!
> 
> I am keeping an eye out for a few of the older props that often end up at the outlet -- sometimes as many as three years after they have been released. I can let you know if they have him again this season.
> 
> PS - We were there just yesterday and no Halloween merchandise was in yet. *


Thanks HSB, please keep me posted, this is why I love this place!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

*GrandinRoad Headless Horseman*

I have that prop and it is by far one of my favorits:

View attachment 17349


I was able to get it much cheaper then the original cost, but still expensive. But this was one of those big purchases that I don't regret at all. As far as I know, he is not going to be availible this year and most likely now discontinued. If you have a chance to get it, GET IT! You won't regret it!


----------



## MattCoon (Oct 20, 2008)

This bubble fogger is pretty fun!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

MattCoon said:


> This bubble fogger is pretty fun!


Do you have one or have you tried one? I've heard mixed reviews about bubble foggers...but I'm tempted to just get one.


----------



## MattCoon (Oct 20, 2008)

I've never seen one in action - the catalog photo just filled me with a deep longing. It seems like a pretty straightforward device - why the mixed reviews?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Matt- I do not have the bubble fogger, but I have seen a video of it on you tube.

I too love the thought of fog filled bubbles, but the video on youtube showed a product I probably wouldn't buy. The bubbles didn't go very far. They seemed to heavy.

That may have been a bad video, or maybe the product has improved since then.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Look here for the bubble reviews!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I was pretty skeptical of the bubble fogger but my Aunt bought one last year and everyone loved it!! When the bubbles drift to the ground they burst into this great fog. I was unsure about using it indoors on my floors but we put it outside and it was a great fun! They would drift better in the breeze too. You can adjust the timing on it so its not just going like gangbusters as the video shows. We set ours slower for a nice effect.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I've had a bubble fogger for three Halloweens. I must admit I have a love/hate relationship with it.

I spend so much time on my props and decorations and it's always the star of the show! More people enjoy that machine than any other aspect of my haunt!

I keep bubble and fog juice under my TOT table and refill once or twice a night. There is always a crowd around that thing.

It worked perfectly last Halloween during my clown/carnival theme. I used it in my mermaid scene the year I did pirates and people still ask me about the effect. I don't know how I will incorporate it this year (Haunted Mansion theme), but I'm sure I'll put it out again.

Target usually carries them. I think that's where I bought it. It is much cheaper there than online.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I had some people say that they love it! But I've had other people tell me that the bubbles come out and pretty much just fall not making it very far from the machine, not like they make it look in the picture. A cool effect...just not what they had thought. I'm leaning toward having to have one regardless!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I like both of their witches.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hmmm*

Now I want a fogger bubble machine! I bought a plain bubble machine and am putting it in my pumpkin cauldron this year.

Thanks for those that have the fogger bubble machine for chiming in!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

With the bubble fogger you want to put a fan directly underneath it pointing upwards to push the bubbles into the air.

Don't leave them on for extended lengths of time. Walmart had them _once_, in 2008 or 09, I don't remember, for $40. I got one on clearance. I wish I'd bought 8 of them. I brought it to a day-long party and we left it on for 10 hours. Now it doesn't work. I still need to take it apart and see if I can find what's broken but I suspect it's dead for good. The arm for the bubble blower gets stuck easily and there's no fog. Using vinegar and water to clean it out made it mist a little but regular fog fluid does nothing.


----------



## MattCoon (Oct 20, 2008)

The video looks pretty good to me! (Thanks for posting it, hollow!)

Yes, bubbles that would rise and hang in the air as they drift around the room would be awesome, but these seem pretty cool for what they are. It's an interesting visual. I think it would be fun to put one of these in a witch's cauldron.

There does seem to be a pattern of quality control issues, which seems like the main drawback. If I can find one of the $10 ones on an after-Halloween sale, it's a no-brainer!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I also have a bubble fogger and it works great! I had it in my witch scene last year. It sat inside my cauldron on top of a pan and the bubbles came out, floated around and then "poof" a puff of smoke.. The kids loved it! The ground does get soapy so you have to be careful towards the end of the night but other than that, it was a hit!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I used mine in my cauldron last year to it looked great.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

They are starting to give away Halloween items on Facebook. 

Today it was 20 of the Crawling Mummy Hands! https://www.facebook.com/grandinroad


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am so exited, i was 1 of the 20 to receive this. I just received my email from them, can't wait to get my free hands


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow! Super Awesome for you! Congrats, and tell us how it works when you get it!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I won too! So excited!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

congrats to both.I don't tweet.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I won a contest put on by Grandin Road today. They posted the contest on Facebook and I followed them on Twitter and than tweeted at them and I won! I never win anything so I am super excited. I won a crawling mummy hand and poster.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Heehee I just read the thread closer and noticed others on the forum won. I was so stoked I posted before reading sorry. Congrats to my fellow contest winners. I'm happy that people from this forum won.


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

I feel embarrass for saying this but I never so much of heard of this place. Wow this place has a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Halloween Haven is up. The link is on the left hand side of their top menu. So far, if you search "Halloween", or use the "Halloween Decor" link under "Gifts", it shows nothing new. But the new stuff (and video) is showing up in the Haven. 

I got the Celtic Zombie Tombstone, Venetian Victoria, and Martha Stewart Skull Pile Candleholder. I'm broke now for a while now. ;-)


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

wOOhOO!!! I'm looking at it now! They have some awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

Me too! I want it all! All! All!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I just bought the glass bead charm bracelet for my sis' birthday. I hope it turns out to be a nice gift for her. If it's really nice I might keep it for myself


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a pic of the Free Mummy Hand i won from Grandin Road, it's pretty cool.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool hand.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

greaseballs80 said:


> Here's a pic of the Free Mummy Hand i won from Grandin Road, it's pretty cool.


That's very cool! Have you decided what you're going to do with it?


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nout sure yet, don't think i will use it this year, does not go with my theme


----------



## kimber1 (Jun 12, 2011)

My kids want this so bad!! I like this and the other hand that walks on its fingertips, I think it is a witches hand.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats you guys on winning your props! I wonder if that crawling mummy hand (with the gauze clip on it it would look more like a hospitalized accident victim's severed hand if you need another idea for it) is at all like the mummy hand that Lowe's is carrying this year. I am curious for those of you who won it or buy it, the site shows the hand crawling across the material in the video. My experience with the crawling hands (regardless of the version) is that they don't crawl that well unless it's a flat unencumbered surface, so not over fabric as in the video. Please let us know what your experiences are with it when it arrives. Thanks.



I just started looking over the GR site and do like the Medusa Bust. It reminds me of the cake that some guy did on one of those Extreme halloween cake contests that I think aired on either HGTV or Food Network, which was just a fabulous cake and one that actually was animated similar to the bust with the snake movement. The GR version is very nice. They alway have nice things.....

BTW was this something that they had last year?


Okay the animated spell casting witch is pretty cool. And that Martha Stewart animated snake wreath is a winner for giving anyone the creeps.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The site hung up and when it came back I ended up with duplicate posts...sorry.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I also won a mummy hand & I think that Ghost of Spookie is right. I don't think that it would crawl well on fabric at all. You really need to use it on a hard, smooth surface for it to work best.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Buzzard said:


> I also won a mummy hand & I think that Ghost of Spookie is right. I don't think that it would crawl well on fabric at all. You really need to use it on a hard, smooth surface for it to work best.


We have a crawling hand and we just set it moving on the floor during our party. Everyone gets a kick out of it - literally!


----------

